# The All New Baby Duramax...



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Looks kinda interesting coming here soon...


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

I have heard these rumor before. I hope it comes here but I doubt it. It would be great to have some smaller diesel trucks/suv's. We are limited to "HD" trucks and the Jeep Liberty.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

NBI Lawn;1452686 said:


> I have heard these rumor before. I hope it comes here but I doubt it. It would be great to have some smaller diesel trucks/suv's. We are limited to "HD" trucks and the Jeep Liberty.


Diesel power magazine says its coming here...


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

DP had a write up a few months ago, isn't there a 2.5 and 2.8?


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

Triple L;1452691 said:


> Diesel power magazine says its coming here...


I have seen the write ups before. Its kind of like the boy who cried wolf... I'll believe it when I see it


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

It looks suprisingly amercian for a china truck JMO...


----------



## JK-Plow (Feb 10, 2008)

The truck is coming to the US, but there is no commitment of the engine to the US. Truck and engine are on sale now in Thailand. I hope they do use the engine, since they are putting a diesel in the Chevy Cruze for 2013.


----------



## salopez (Apr 11, 2004)

hey don't forget the grand cherokee! thats got a nice 3.0 in it!


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

I think both of those Diesel Jeeps already failed and have been pulled from production if I am not mistaken, there are also a few import Diesels out there as well.

I am sure it won't make it here because of the cost of getting them built to pass epa standards etc...


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

America is a tough nut for small diesels. The truck may be coming but the engine???? IMO it will all depend on if the engine can meet emissions and GM decides there is enough sales volume to justify homogenizing the engine. 

Emissions standards combimed with low sales are what killed the Liberty Diesel.


----------



## salopez (Apr 11, 2004)

i am going to have to disagree with you.

the liberty diesel was only planned for production for 2005 to see how it did. expected sell rate was 5000 units. it was extened to 2006 and had sales of over 22000. production was stopped due to re-design of the liberty and upcoming epa crap...

the grand cherokee was also in production for 2 years, and halted due to epa and i belived their bankruptcy. 

used models are very pricey, i only know this because we have been shopping for an 08 GC to replace our liberty diesel.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

salopez;1453004 said:


> i am going to have to disagree with you.
> 
> the liberty diesel was only planned for production for 2005 to see how it did. expected sell rate was 5000 units. it was extened to 2006 and had sales of over 22000. production was stopped due to re-design of the liberty and upcoming epa crap....


I guess I should have been more explicit I didn't mean the Liberty didn't sell well, I was referring to the cost of certifying the engine vs it's relatively low use in production vehicles. The cost of certifying a motor for USA sales is high and very hard to justify for those kind of production numbers and used in a single vehicle in that price range. Why companies like Lotus are using existing engine platforms (Lotus uses Toyota Camry engines) with (relatively) minor intake and exhaust changes its how they can build a affordable limited production vehicle despite the best efforts of the EPA and **** (whom test on different standards :dizzy; )


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

I cant belive the towing capacity for a kids size truck...

http://www.motortrend.com/roadtests/trucks/1204_2012_chevrolet_colorado_global_edition_drive/


----------



## M & MD Lawn (Aug 29, 2010)

Triple L;1453042 said:


> I cant belive the towing capacity for a kids size truck...
> 
> http://www.motortrend.com/roadtests/trucks/1204_2012_chevrolet_colorado_global_edition_drive/


7716....I can't believe that shiggity....thats a hell of a frame and suspension....wonder how big a plow I can hang off the front


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

M & MD Lawn;1453050 said:


> 7716....I can't believe that shiggity....thats a hell of a frame and suspension....wonder how big a plow I can hang off the front


me too, thats half ton capability and maybe even then some... I baby boss v would be sick...


----------



## M & MD Lawn (Aug 29, 2010)

Triple L;1453061 said:


> me too, thats half ton capability and maybe even then some... I baby boss v would be sick...


I dont think we will get it though....i just dont see the demand, but maybe i am wrong...but with that capacity might buy one just for the hell of it


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

_It's built with an ultra-rigid steel frame structure, which means ride and handling are much more akin to a conventional road car than many like-minded four-wheel-drive pickups.

General Motors has announced the Colorado is coming to the U.S. While it will be significantly different, we hope it retains the global truck's styling. " _

Couple quotes from the article that don't bode well for 1'/2 ton plows or the diesel.


----------



## 07F-250V10 (Jul 18, 2011)

Theyre just copying off of Ford. Theyve had the Diesel Ranger in Austrailia for over a year now


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

I really wish they would come out with a smaller truck and diesel set-up in the states.

I could justify a diesel then and get amazing fuel economy for estimating and general gopher work.

I remember a relative who had a VW rabbit diesel in the 80's and it would get almost 30+ miles per gallon.

....


----------



## Snowzilla (Oct 24, 2009)

They've been teasing news for years with a smaller 4.5L Dmax for the 1/2 ton. It never happens. I wonder if it is market strategy, so they don't cut into their heavy duty market.


----------



## vegaman04 (Dec 12, 2007)

07F-250V10;1453123 said:


> Theyre just copying off of Ford. Theyve had the Diesel Ranger in Austrailia for over a year now


GM had a mid 1980's s10 with a 2.2l diesel. So Ford is copying GM.


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

vegaman04;1453285 said:


> GM had a mid 1980's s10 with a 2.2l diesel. So Ford is copying GM.


Ford had a ranger with a diesel......

Ford also has a strong small diesel engine market in every part of the world besides the US.

Excuse from auto manufactures that I always here is the "dirty diesel" stigma that the public has.

////


----------



## edgeair (Sep 26, 2010)

White Gardens;1453125 said:


> I really wish they would come out with a smaller truck and diesel set-up in the states.
> 
> I could justify a diesel then and get amazing fuel economy for estimating and general gopher work.
> 
> ...


Yep, and VW has been pretty successful in the 2000's too with their diesels. Jetta and Golf come to mind. 50+ mpg on those....


----------



## DrakeSabitch (Jan 20, 2010)

Heres a video of one i found


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

White Gardens;1453293 said:


> Ford had a ranger with a diesel.../


Yes but Ford has killed the Ranger in the US.


----------



## cubanb343 (Dec 13, 2007)

White Gardens;1453293 said:


> Ford had a ranger with a diesel......
> 
> Ford also has a strong small diesel engine market in every part of the world besides the US.
> 
> ...


Those people are morons. Their hybrids and electric cars are getting charged up by coal fired power plants.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

cubanb343;1453771 said:


> Those people are morons. Their hybrids and electric cars are getting charged up by coal fired power plants.


Yeah, there are gas motors that produce less emissions then the equal amount of energy produced electrically.

Then there is the carbon foot print from transportation and manufacturing.


----------



## Squires (Jan 9, 2009)

colorado has had a diesel over seas since 06 i believe, there are aftermarket diesel parts for those trucks online


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

DrakeSa*****;1453463 said:


> Heres a video of one i found


And that has to be the most disappointing video I've ever watched... I would most defentially buy a gas job over that thing anyday... Just saying


----------



## mtstclair (Oct 19, 2005)

cant beat VW diesel jetta average around town 40mpg and thats with a heavy foot I don't understand why epa wants to pick on diesel


----------



## BlackKnight07 (Sep 6, 2011)

Hope it Comes here would be more cost effective since the Cruze is getting a Diesel next year. However this is America and i will believe when i see it. Washington has there hand in the fuel Cookie Jar. They say Diesel won't see in the U.S. which might have been the case in the early 90's,not so much anymore.Considering the VW Jetta sales have increased in the U.S. and of those Diesel has Increased 25% Compared to the old Jetta.


----------



## edgeair (Sep 26, 2010)

Triple L;1453778 said:


> And that has to be the most disappointing video I've ever watched... I would most defentially buy a gas job over that thing anyday... Just saying


Yeah, a video like that does nothing to help put out the EPA fires and feelings against diesels by the tree huggers. I'm pretty sure I could see that smoke cloud from here in Canada....


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

BlackKnight07;1456822 said:


> Considering the VW Jetta sales have increased in the U.S. and of those Diesel has Increased 25% Compared to the old Jetta.


The question is can GMC can build a diesel to match VW?

VW races Diesels it the top classes at Le mans (through their Audi division) and have YEARS of experience with European street diesels. They are proven to have the engineering/experance to build a quality turbo diesel providing efficient operation with enough power for the daily driver.

IMO the dura-max is the first decent diesel GMC ever produced and they had to lean HEAVILY on Isusu for that. The Cruze diesel is a 2 liter coming from Daewoo while the Colorado diesel is a 2.8 liter coming from Thailand so I doubt they share compliance.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

cubanb343;1453771 said:


> Those people are morons. Their hybrids and electric cars are getting charged up by coal fired power plants.


What are you talking about?  They just plug it into the wall in the garage...


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

The new Diesel Power issue has a write up on the big three coming with a 1/2ton diesel. Dodge isnt using Cummins either. I have seen many issues telling tales of diesels being available in smaller trucks so I'll believe it when I see it. I would be willing to bet the 1/2ton trucks will get a diesel before the mid size trucks will.


----------



## tuna (Nov 2, 2002)

You guys who say this one is copying that one sound very childish.What ,if GM sells a butt load of Diesel small pickups than Ford should not get in on the act.How do you think trends get started.Some company had the First Diesel Pickup,mini Van,cross over,hybrid ect.Now these are made across the board.It`s not copying it`s competition and without it there would never be advances made in engineering and design.


----------



## Greenery (Jun 23, 2007)

So im curious why their's even any interest in a half ton with a diesel. 

Is it for the mileage? Diesels 80 cents more per gallon

Is it for the torque? Many allready own 3/4 - 1 ton trucks with more powerful diesel engines. 

Is it for the diesel factor? Woohoo I've got a diesel. 

Is it for the longevity? Gassers are regularly turning 300k nowadays. 

I just don't get it, what is the benifit of a diesel in a half ton grocery getter.


----------



## Greenery (Jun 23, 2007)

DrakeSa*****;1453463 said:


> Heres a video of one i found


Wow. I just watched that and all I can say is wow. It's smoky, loud, and I'm sure stinky. Nothing about the video looks impressive. It looks like a joke gone wrong.

Don't get me wrong I own diesel stuff, but the diesel engines are in appropriate vehicles not toy trucks. What a waste of time energy and engineering.


----------



## lilweeds (Aug 3, 2007)

greenery;1457346 said:


> So im curious why their's even any interest in a half ton with a diesel.
> 
> Is it for the mileage? Diesels 80 cents more per gallon
> 
> ...


Mileage. It's also reliability. Diesel is also easier to refine, so in reality if we could get more diesels on the road fuel supply would be more simple.

It would be nice if we could run mostly diesel and CNG vehicles in this country, it would greatly reduce our need for imported oil.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

lilweeds;1457436 said:


> Mileage. It's also reliability. Diesel is also easier to refine, so in reality if we could get more diesels on the road fuel supply would be more simple.
> 
> It would be nice if we could run mostly diesel and CNG vehicles in this country, it would greatly reduce our need for imported oil.


Drilling would also greatly reduce our need for imported oil.


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

Personally I though we should've taken control of the oil fields when we had the armed forces there to do it. I can see where that could've been problematic but that's the route I think we should have gone. Just my .02


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

If the war had been about oil, we would have the oil.


----------

